# Proteus y los transistores



## zealot2 (Jun 9, 2011)

Muy buenas a toda la comunidad de la simulación. Por favor, existe alguna manera de que el puñetero proteus no ponga la beta que le dé la gana en los transistores, y yo poder especificarla?, como puedo hacerlo, por ejemplo si escogo el 2N2222, ponerle 60 de hFe, le doy click derecho al transistor y en las propiedades en el cuadro de abajo le pongo de 20 maneras BETA=60, HFE=60,  y así por el estilo probando mayúscula, minúscula pero nada, imagino, que debe poder hacerse. Gracias.


----------



## lubeck (Jun 9, 2011)

Si.. si es posible cambiarle a Proteus el beta y todo lo que quieras... peeeerooo debes aprender como se modifican los modelos, si lo logras me dices como 

Pero igual... si es critico el que se lo necesites cambiar usa el multisim... ahí creo que es mucho mas facil!!! y lo análogo va mejor...


----------



## zealot2 (Jun 10, 2011)

Gracias lubeck, pero no entiendo que es el multisim, es un software, o algo del proteus, ?????

El multisim es el "Workbench multisim"???


----------



## lubeck (Jun 10, 2011)

> El multisim es el "Workbench multisim



sii... es el simulador de National Instruments... y no es parte del proteus.. pero lo analogo lo simula mejor que el proteus y esta facil de aprender...


----------



## Maxymus12 (Jul 10, 2016)

Hola gente... Para el que aún no sepa cómo se hace (yo lo aprendí recién y sin ayuda por eso vengo a compartir la experiencia) les comento cómo cambiar el valor de beta de los BJT en Proteus...
Cuando estén seleccionando los componentes a usar en su circuito y quieran usar un BJT al que se le pueda cambiar el valor del beta, en vez de ir a la opción "transistors", van a la opción "Modelling Primitives". En el listado que aparece en el cuadro de la derecha, seleccionan "NPN" (o "PNP" según cual necesiten). cuando lo hayan colocado en el circuito, hacer click derecho sobre el transistor, Edit Properties. en la ventana que aparece, elegir en "Advanced Properties" la opción "Ideal Forward beta". A lado de esto hay un rectangulo con la palabra "Default". Borran esa palabra y allí mismo colocan el valor de beta que deseen. Colocan OK y listo, ya tienen su transistor con el beta que necesitan...


----------



## Adan01 (Jul 30, 2018)

Gracias Maxymus12 estaba buscando desde hace tiempo esto!!! Salu2!!!!


----------

